# What do you think of my fursona?



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

http://imgur.com/o4Oqldx <--- me (nsfw)

My fursona is a pink and blue latex gryphon :3. i dont have any organs, just liquid latex inside me. the pink part of me and my dick and paws taste like watermelon. my butt and the blue part of me tastes like grape. i am also VERY resistant to most normal weapons since most bullets or shrapnel just go right through me.  i can turn to liquid and cover you and either:

1: turn you into latex 

2:  just cover you and control your body

3: cover you but give you control so its like your me

4: just make you shiny

5: or just absorb you :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what to respond with.

I am defeated.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not entirely sure what to respond with.
> 
> I am defeated.




from my cuteness? :///3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> from my cuteness? :///3



Have mercy.


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Wait, they taste like melon and grape, right?

And you're liquid latex?

So people just... eat off your dick? Like, *chomp*?

That's kind of frightening, really.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 4, 2013)

A little too NSFW for me, and honestly a little creepy and disturbing. Be careful not to get to in depth with this stuff on FAF. People here don't like fetish stuff everywhere.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't mind fetishes, but you mention the latex gryphon thing way too much. 



BRN said:


> Wait, they taste like melon and grape, right?
> 
> And you're liquid latex?
> 
> ...



You can eat latex ? ?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2013)

Liquid latex?

Will having sex with you burn my dick off?


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You can eat latex ? ?



I don't... do...huh...

But it's liquid... ;-; How else do you taste it?

Do you drink him?

Are we supposed to drink his dick?


----------



## Hewge (Nov 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Are we supposed to drink his dick?



...I dare you $10 to drink his dick.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

No idea! but sounds...  interesting hehe


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Are we supposed to drink his dick?



SSSHHHHHHH


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...I dare you $10 to drink his dick.



Give me $10 and I'd drink anything.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

So people are supposed to think on something that doesn't look like it has thought into it?


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Wait, they taste like melon and grape, right?
> 
> And you're liquid latex?
> 
> ...




nuu my INSIDES are liquid latex o3o the outside is harder latex.


----------



## Machine (Nov 4, 2013)

This character is nothing but an outlet for a bunch of fetishes.

My thought is no.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> This character is nothing but an outlet for a bunch of fetishes.
> 
> My thought is no.



i am offended ;>;.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 4, 2013)

Unless your relative is named Richard, most people will think you crossed a line when you said "dick", and that everything after is.... even more disturbing!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Unless your relative is named Richard, most people will think you crossed a line when you said "dick", and that everything after is.... even more disturbing!




i dont get the richard part and it is not disturbing >3< its awesome!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

This is the most horrifying fetishsona I have seen in a while that has been brought on these forums


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is the most horrifying fetishsona I have seen in a while that has been brought on these forums



>3< ITS NOT A FETISHSONA ITS JUST MY FURSONA! IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD TO KILL! >3<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >3< ITS NOT A FETISHSONA ITS JUST MY FURSONA! IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD TO KILL! >3<


You had a raging gryphon penis in the reference image and you listed what you taste like. That's pretty gross.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You had a raging gryphon penis in the reference image and you listed what you taste like. That's pretty gross.



its the only picture i had on hand o3o il show you a clean one later~


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >3< ITS NOT A FETISHSONA ITS JUST MY FURSONA! IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD >3<



fix'd for truth


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD TO KILL! >3<



shame


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> its the only picture i had on hand o3o il show you a clean one later~


No thank you. You have already grossed me out too much


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Well this has turned into a party.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD TO KILL! >3<



I'll find a gravity machine to render you lighter than air & trap you in the stratosphere!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Latex ain't my thing. :c


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

To be blunt?

I think it's absolutely fucking _retarded_.

That's coming from someone with a guilty pleasure for sparkledogs.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> IM LATEX BECAUSE IT MAKES ME REALLY HARD TO KILL! >3<


Easy way to destroy latex, letting it sit out in the sun to harden then shattering it like glass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Esy way to destroy latex, letting it sit out in the sun to harden then shattering it like glass.



I doubt he's stationary.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I doubt he's stationary.



Then liquid nitrogen


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Gryphons fly.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 4, 2013)

See what we're coming to is basically the stratosphere idea was best


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Or fire, latex melts.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 4, 2013)

No. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey I got no problem with it but my short time on these forums shows not anyone is from the yiff side, but anyways do your thing


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 4, 2013)

Korpi said:


> not anyone is from the yiff side, but anyways do your thing



More importantly, not everyone is on the "<3 every fetish ever!" side


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> More importantly, not everyone is on the "<3 every fetish ever!" side


This is more true than Korpi's statement IMO.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

It wouldn't be such an issue if people didn't feel the need to bring it up every chance they get.

And for someone who claims to not have a latex fetish, he sure does talk about it a lot.


----------



## Machine (Nov 4, 2013)

If you wanted to be harder to kill, you would've had your fursona made of metal, or intangible and therefore impossible to touch whatsoever. Latex doesn't make something hard to destroy, it can be inflated and popped and melted and torn apart. It is a shitty substance in the name of defense.

Latex has made its mark in the realm of sexuality since it's popular in BDSM.

Flavored feet panders to foot fetishism, clearly.

So, I'm just going to agree with everyone else; this thing is a fetishsona.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Korpi said:


> Hey I got no problem with it but my short time on these forums shows not anyone is from the yiff side, but anyways do your thing



We have places where you can unload as much furry fetish smut as you want.

This is not one of those places.

It's not that we're not "on the yiff side". It's just that you should really keep it to yourself instead of making it your primary trait as a poster.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

It's um... well...

It's different.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

Having a, erm, Rubbersona is certainly different.

My main question is...why did you decide that your butt tastes of grape? What godforsaken chain of thought led you to that place? Did you write a list of flavours and just found that one fitted best to purpose?

Actually, don't answer. I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Deo (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i am offended ;>;.









You're offended, that's great. Hopefully that feels a little like the disgust I'm currently feeling due to this thread.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2013)

I came here because I saw Deo had posted, and did not check the OP.

One of these days I will learn that it is a mistake.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Let me guess: you also have high irradiated cum, right? -sigh-

The latex furries are usually the creepiest ones...but that's just my experience with them..


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Let me guess: you also have high irradiated cum, right? -sigh-

The latex furries are usually the creepiest ones...but that's just my experience with them..


----------



## Chrome (Nov 4, 2013)

Keep your fetishes to yourself...and latex doesn't taste like grape I think.


----------



## Deo (Nov 4, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I came here because I saw Deo had posted, and did not check the OP.
> 
> One of these days I will learn that it is a mistake.


 I love you too.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Keep your fetishes to yourself...and latex doesn't taste like grape I think.



there are flavored latex condoms


----------



## Chrome (Nov 4, 2013)

Aleu said:


> there are flavored latex condoms



I know that, but I only thought that there were only chocolate flavored ones until now


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I know that, but I only thought that there were only chocolate flavored ones until now



Shit ton of flavors...not that I...test or anything.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Shit ton of flavors...not that I...test or anything.



you don't need to say that. They say the flavors on the packages :v


----------



## Chrome (Nov 4, 2013)

I never brought flavored condoms before so I had no idea.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2013)

Korpi said:


> Hey I got no problem with it but my short time on these forums shows not anyone is from the yiff side, but anyways do your thing



More like people are more attracted to well designed characters than garbage.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

How much does the fursona weigh?

I mean, could our fursonas with their muscle and bone, pick him up and throw him around like a toy?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I know that, but I only thought that there were only chocolate flavored ones until now



Sex shops and local drug stores sell the fruit flavored ones. Like Tropical flavors.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

As a aspiring snitch I can safely assume that this thread has become a witchhunt, okay guy no need to beat the thread into the dirt...my purpose has been fulfilled, Mods close this thread.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Mods close this thread.



I... don't think that's really your decision to make.

Who even are you?


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Sex shops and local drug stores sell the fruit flavored ones. Like Tropical flavors.


Not gonna lie but..I'd probably just buy them to chew on them :I
Do they even taste good? Or do they just taste like rubber and shame?



Reaginicwolf said:


> As a aspiring snitch I can safely assume  that this thread has become a witchhunt, okay guy no need to beat the  thread into the dirt...my purpose has been fulfilled, Mods close this  thread.


Go away


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> As a aspiring snitch I can safely assume that this thread has become a witchhunt, okay guy no need to beat the thread into the dirt...my purpose has been fulfilled, Mods close this thread.



No, I'm going to leave it open and go ahead and devour your soul.



Willow said:


> Not gonna lie but..I'd probably just buy them to chew on them :I
> Do they even taste good? Or do they just taste like rubber and shame?




It's like biodegradable jelly with red 40 and some other chemicals. So yes, rubber, shame, and Jolly ranchers.


----------



## Ikon (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How much does the fursona weigh?
> 
> I mean, could our fursonas with their muscle and bone, pick him up and throw him around like a toy?



I wonder if he would bounce ._.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I... don't think that's really your decision to make.
> 
> Who even are you?


I am Capitan obivious, ender of circle jerk threads like this one.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's like biodegradable jelly with red 40 and some other chemical. So yes, rubber, shame, and Jolly ranchers.


That's hot :v


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I am Capitan obivious, ender of circle jerk threads like this one.



You'll be Baron Banned if you keep backseat modding. So quit while you are ahead.



Willow said:


> That's hot :v




Don't try the bacon flavored condoms...trust me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe he can be pulled apart like a Stretch Armstrong.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i dont have any organs


Then how do you use the bathroom?!?


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

I just realised

We're all offending the Gryphon, but....what if, because he's rubber, we're glue? 

D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Then how do you use the bathroom?!?



THE POWER OF SPECIAL SNOWFLAKISM



Rain-Wizard said:


> I just realised
> 
> We're all offending the Gryphon, but....what if, because he's rubber, we're glue?
> 
> D:



THIS NIGGA!


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

To add something of merit to the thread, Flir's rubbercat is pretty cool. 


Ozriel said:


> Don't try the bacon flavored condoms...trust me.


Synthetic bacon flavoring never sounds like a good idea. I'm sure there are exceptions but condoms probably aren't one of them.


----------



## Chrome (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you have an expiration date? Since condoms have them


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Question-why would anyone want flavored condoms inside of them?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> To add something of merit to the thread, Flir's rubbercat is pretty cool.



Some of them look okay and there are others that are a "no-no".



Reaginicwolf said:


> Question-why would anyone want flavored condoms inside of them?



That's not what they are used for.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Question-why would anyone want flavored condoms inside of them?



I don't think it makes a difference.

Technically regular condoms are latex flavoured anyways ^.^


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Do you have an expiration date? Since condoms have them



Don't we all?


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Question-why would anyone want flavored condoms inside of them?



I weep for the future of humanity


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Don't we all?


That's so deep.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's so deep.



THE INNER MACHINATIONS OF MY MIND ARE AN ENIGMA.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 4, 2013)

I... I have no words.


----------



## Chrome (Nov 4, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Don't we all?



Yes I guess we do.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 4, 2013)

There is some stuff that shouldn't exist, and that is one of them. I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## Mentova (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok I think we're done here.


----------

